# Wifey needed a new cutting board



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Decided I didn't want her to have to endure buying a mass produced one so.... 
Made from Hard Maple, Cherry and Black Walnut with a mineral oil/Beeswax finish

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks good Chris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks @Tony . Just something simple. Thinking I might wanna make a few more for fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2019)

Very nice indeed Chris.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice. And nice tight joints. I've never done a cutting board so I'll ask a probably stupid question. Did you glue up whole or did you do it in 3 or 4 sections?
I recently ripped/joined/glued a dilapidated board and tried to do it all at once. I used 6-7 clamps and cauls? but it was a mess keeping everything from moving while trying to get it clamped.


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Glued it all up as one. Used what I call full faced bar clamps. Similar to the f styled clamps but the pressure surfaces go all the down to the bar. That way it can be used to make everything straight and flush. Only thing not good is the ends but i just trimmed them on the table saw. Run it through the drum sander a couple times and route the edges. One final sanding with the random sander and a good soaking with mineral oil. 

Next one i do, I'll be adding a "juice groove" about a 1/2" in from the edge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks great! How thick is it? Looking forward to seeing your next cutting board with juice groove. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks @Nature Man ! It's slightly over 1/2" thick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Another thing I thought of, I was once told when gluing up these, it's better to have different width strips. Like these are ripped 1" and 1/2". Suppose a feller could do what ever widths they wanted. Anyways, I was told by an old timer that this helps with making the board more stable and less likely to cup on ya.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

Alternating grain direction was the one I heard growing up. And the, "Reciprocate every other piece when joining, in case the blades or table are out of square, the angles will cancel themselves out."

Nice cutting board. What are we seeing under it, bottom to the right? Looks like the other counter top is maple?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Alternating grain direction was the one I heard growing up. And the, "Reciprocate every other piece when joining, in case the blades or table are out of square, the angles will cancel themselves out."
> 
> Nice cutting board. What are we seeing under it, bottom to the right? Looks like the other counter top is maple?


 
Know that one too. Difference as I was told was the difference in strip widths. Wide boards alternate and thin strips the varying widths do the same. Just what I was told. 

Oh that's just my junky old formica counter tops LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 18, 2019)

Chris Geeo said:


> Decided I didn't want her to have to endure buying a mass produced one so....
> Made from Hard Maple, Cherry and Black Walnut with a mineral oil/Beeswax finish
> 
> View attachment 158913



Hello Chris,

Beautiful
What glue did you use?

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 18, 2019)

Used Titebond 3

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 18, 2019)

Chris Geeo said:


> Know that one too. Difference as I was told was the difference in strip widths. Wide boards alternate and thin strips the varying widths do the same. Just what I was told.
> 
> Oh that's just *my junky old formica counter tops *LOL



At first I thought it was a piece of tight patterned Cholla. I didn't know Formica had a pattern like that.

That's a pretty good looking board. I've made a bunch in the past. Just used whatever scrap I had around my shop. Use Titebond 2 as 3 wasn't invented yet. I'd make them in 24" widths, and whatever lenghth the strips were, normally over 48" in order to get 3 at a time. Did do the alternating but don't think it's necessary as I would cut the width about a 1/16 wider, and then cut the opposite side to width. ... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 18, 2019)

May not be actual formica! LOL probably some plastic made up to look like boards. 

Yeah most folks do make em out of scraps. Unless they're making a bunch of them. I had plans to make some as Christmas presents but didnt get around to doing it. So, here I am making them after the fact.


----------

